# Pricing



## SunshineGirl (May 1, 2013)

Ok I’m sure the have been talked about before but I haven’t found the post
I’m new to soap making. But I have always made body and hair butters. So Iwant to start selling them. How I’m going to sell is 4oz tubs body butter itwould be cocoa butter with some aloe. That about it. But my hair butter is Sheabutter with their choice of 1 EO right now I will only offer Argon and Jojobaoils. The same 4oz tub or jar

How would I calculate costs to set a price for the butters
I will need:
the jar
the Shea butter
cocoa butter
Argon Oil
Jojoba Oil
Lable
Aloe Oil
Neroli Essential Oil 
Packing/shipping supplies
it take 30 min to an hour about um4-6 tubs
(When I was making them I jus filled up old hair tubs I was mainly giving it to family and friends)


----------



## lsg (May 1, 2013)

Before I purchased SoapMaker 3, I used the following method, with each order, I broke down the shipping by ounces. For jars, etc. you have to weigh one after you get it and multiply that weight by the number you ordered. With oils, & e.o.s, etc you just use the ouces of each item. Once you have the figured out the weight in ounces of each item ordered, add up the weights and divide the shipping cost by that number. If you are using essential oils that figure x the number of ounces, plus the purchase price, will be the total cost of the essential oil. For containers, add the shipping cost of one jar to the purchase price of the jar. I never figure my labor in the cost. I just figure 2x the total cost of the ingredients, labeling, and containers.


----------



## houseofwool (May 1, 2013)

I use the spreadsheet on this page to calculate my soap cost.

http://ziggurat.org/soap/calculators/

It could easily be modified to meet the needs of what ever product type you are making.


----------



## judymoody (May 1, 2013)

If you want to sell a cocoa butter and aloe blend you will also need to factor in the cost of a preservative.  Aloe can spoil very quickly without one.


----------



## SunshineGirl (May 1, 2013)

Judy sorry i ment  Avacado oil will i need a preserative still. i never used one like i said it was for personal use only so should i get it?


----------



## judymoody (May 1, 2013)

If your product is oil based, then no.

But if you consider that the user may introduce moisture into the jar (wet fingers, for example), then it might be prudent.


----------



## SunshineGirl (May 1, 2013)

Judy yes im quite sure they will. they will be adding it to wet hair. what about the cocoa butter some people might want to put that one soon as they get out the tub.shoower?


----------



## VanessaP (May 1, 2013)

Basically, anything that people can and will stick wet and/or dirty fingers into should still have a proper preservative added to it. I use Phenonip for my anhydrous items.


----------



## creativelycc (May 1, 2013)

If dry flo or tapioca is added to body butters, do you still need a preservative?


----------



## new12soap (May 1, 2013)

creativelycc said:


> If dry flo or tapioca is added to body butters, do you still need a preservative?


 
Yes.  ANYTHING that may have moisture introduced to it can and WILL grow nasty little things!

SunshineGirl, hair and body butters are cosmetics and cannot be made at home for sale in Florida. This thread kind of crossed over the other one about Florida licensing requirements, so just a friendly reminder


----------



## SunshineGirl (May 1, 2013)

news i that i no i am going to too do that in a diffrent state im going to show a family member how to make it, I have a cuzin who lives in Ga.


----------

